# Any good Gorilla Glue feminized seeds for sale?



## sharonp (Mar 21, 2021)

I want to get some Gorilla Glue feminized seeds and was wondering if anyone had any recommendation for seed banks? I do see some for sale,  but I have never used that site before. If this isn't allowed, you can delete it.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)

Unfortunately we don't allow seed sales but hopefully somebody will share or hook you up with a connection.  Good luck Sharon.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> Unfortunately we don't allow seed sales but hopefully somebody will share or hook you up with a connection.  Good luck Sharon.


That is what I asked for recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)

I wish I could help but I have never done business with a seed company.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 22, 2021)

I can't wait for it to be legal where I live. Three more years. I guess.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Sharon  TheVault seeds  I have used them many times , just find the seed strain and contact them.
Reviews 








						The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store Review December 2022 - Best Seed Bank
					

The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store Review Consistently Rated in the top 2 seed banks on Best Seed Bank your one-stop-shop for all the latest and greatest weed..



					bestseedbank.com
				




Site









						The Vault Cannabis Seeds
					

Buy Cannabis Seeds securely from UK leading seeds company, The Vault, with discreet, safe and guaranteed delivery. Free cannabis seeds with every order.




					www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk
				



PM me if you do buy anything, I have a discount code they gave me good for 11% off


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

OK just check the discount still works  Just can not post in open forum


----------



## sharonp (Mar 23, 2021)

Ok, thanks! there are a lot to look through.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2021)

Homegrown cannabis co  has a nice fem gorilla glue #4. 
Easy to pay, many are NOT! So far ultra dependable.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Homegrown cannabis co  has a nice fem gorilla glue #4.
> Easy to pay, many are NOT! So far ultra dependable.
> 
> Bubba


Bubba is that a US ,Canadian, or over seas site?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sharon  TheVault seeds  I have used them many times , just find the seed strain and contact them.
> Reviews
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really nice site. Going to try them out.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That's a really nice site. Going to try them out.
> 
> Bubba


Never had a problem owner George always treated my old crew well.
I have a code for 11% if you PM


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

Home Grown Cannibals Co says a US seed bank. Which is good because I wasn't able to figure out the bit coin. I found how to buy and sell it through Pay Pal but you cannot buy anything else with it using the Pay Pal wallet.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Homegrown cannabis co  has a nice fem gorilla glue #4.
> Easy to pay, many are NOT! So far ultra dependable.
> 
> Bubba


Thanks, I will give them a look.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

I found Gorilla Glue #4 on Herbies Seeds. I had to use my Pay Pal card,  My bank card was declined as usual.  They have seeds from companies like Dinafem and Barney's Farm. I am going to see how that goes. It is hard to figure out all of these things like paying extra for clothes they want to put the seeds in. I didn't do that, so I am hoping everything will work out alright.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I found Gorilla Glue #4 on Herbies Seeds. I had to use my Pay Pal card,  My bank card was declined as usual.  They have seeds from companies like Dinafem and Barney's Farm. I am going to see how that goes. It is hard to figure out all of these things like paying extra for clothes they want to put the seeds in. I didn't do that, so I am hoping everything will work out alright.


One question do you live near the Chicago Customs  they grab a crap load . Good Luck


----------



## Bubba (Mar 26, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Home Grown Cannibals Co says a US seed bank. Which is good because I wasn't able to figure out the bit coin. I found how to buy and sell it through Pay Pal but you cannot buy anything else with it using the Pay Pal wallet.


Bitcoin is easy. get an account at coinbase site.  However, for peeps that trade back and forth with crypto buying with crypto may be ok.  I dont think the average person would want to.  Like a stock or any commodity on the market, each time you buy, and then sell, ( by using bitcoin you bought for the purchase) it is a taxable event that should be recorded on your taxes.

When all this crypto first was getting hot I wanted to buy a currency that was difficult to source a seller for that took US currency for payment. So, we decided to use a digital currency that we already owned, Ethereum, and put it on a site called "shapeshifter" that would transform your Ethereum into something the seller accepted.  Well, that sale of Ethereum generated a small tax headache paperwork wise.  It was a long term capital gain at least...and all my crypto is now recorded, and paperwork done so when it is sold,
reporting will be much more simple.  Simple is good for Bubba.

Bubba


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One question do you live near the Chicago Customs  they grab a crap load . Good Luck


No, I don't. Somebody from the website said it is mailed in a discreet package. I will find out. Prohibition, this is it lol. It isn't funny, but I have a buzz. I have been pretty obsessed and if it goes wrong maybe I need to learn a lesson.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

sharonp said:


> No, I don't. Somebody from the website said it is mailed in a discreet package. I will find out. Prohibition, this is it lol. It isn't funny, but I have a buzz. I have been pretty obsessed and if it goes wrong maybe I need to learn a lesson.


It will be fine, I had orders get taking and all they do is take the seeds and send a letter of confiscation for dangerous plant seeds


----------



## sharonp (Mar 26, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Bitcoin is easy. get an account at coinbase site.  However, for peeps that trade back and forth with crypto buying with crypto may be ok.  I dont think the average person would want to.  Like a stock or any commodity on the market, each time you buy, and then sell, ( by using bitcoin you bought for the purchase) it is a taxable event that should be recorded on your taxes.
> 
> When all this crypto first was getting hot I wanted to buy a currency that was difficult to source a seller for that took US currency for payment. So, we decided to use a digital currency that we already owned, Ethereum, and put it on a site called "shapeshifter" that would transform your Ethereum into something the seller accepted.  Well, that sale of Ethereum generated a small tax headache paperwork wise.  It was a long term capital gain at least...and all my crypto is now recorded, and paperwork done so when it is sold,
> reporting will be much more simple.  Simple is good for Bubba.
> ...


It is easy to buy and sell on Pay Pal, but once you buy it you cannot add it to a Pay Pal wallet to use. I am not an investor and I really don't want to use it. It is like you said that it seems discreet and trying to buy certain seeds from other countries might be easy if you have it.


ROSTERMAN said:


> It will be fine, I had orders get taking and all they do is take the seeds and send a letter of confiscation for dangerous plant seeds


Thanks! Everything is good.


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 30, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I found Gorilla Glue #4 on Herbies Seeds. I had to use my Pay Pal card,  My bank card was declined as usual.  They have seeds from companies like Dinafem and Barney's Farm. I am going to see how that goes. It is hard to figure out all of these things like paying extra for clothes they want to put the seeds in. I didn't do that, so I am hoping everything will work out alright.


You did ok.  That's one that I would have recommended.. Be patient .  it might come fast but it may take 5 weeks. They ship within a week but slow way down when they hit the USA.  You can always check seed finder.  Its just a list of breeders and sellers and the ones that rip you off.


----------



## sharonp (Mar 30, 2021)

longtimegrower said:


> You did ok.  That's one that I would have recommended.. Be patient .  it might come fast but it may take 5 weeks. They ship within a week but slow way down when they hit the USA.  You can always check seed finder.  Its just a list of breeders and sellers and the ones that rip you off.



Thanks for replying. That gives me confidence. I am still learning and appreciate any feedback people have to offer.  I am hoping this works out. So far everything is going smoothly and I am not in a hurry. I didn't know seed finder had a list of breeders that you shouldn't do business with too. That is good to know. It is just a hobby for me and I am trying to not make any large purchases.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 20, 2021)

I received my seeds today with a couple of freebies. That didn't take very long at all.


----------

